# VHS auf PC überspielen - Kabelfrage



## maaary (12. August 2005)

Möchte meine VHS-Kasetten auf PC überspielen...das wird schon mal klar sein,oder?  
Da ich aber von Hardware und Kabel nicht viel Ahnung hab brauch ich mal kurz eure Hilfe....
und damit mich jeder versteht,hier ein Bild  :
so ähnlich sieht meine TV-Karte aus von vorn,ausser dass ich nur VID,Line Out und den TV Eingang hab und sonst nichts.






Mein Videorecorder hat diese Eingänge/Ausgänge:

AV2 In / DECODER
AV1 IN / OUT
ANT.IN
RF OUT

So, meine Frage is erstmal nur welches Kabel ich kaufen muss (will ja nichts falsches kaufen), wie der Adapter aussieht wenn ich einen brauch und was wo rein muss?


----------



## chmee (13. August 2005)

Es gibt Scart-Anschluß-Sortimente. Da liegt im Grunde alles bei.
Nun schließt Du Deinen Videorecorder/player mit dem Scart an den VID(RCA-Cinch)-Anschuß.
Da ist noch kein Ton drin, der wird extra über den LineIn angeschlossen.
Ergo:
Scart zu Cinch(Video und Audio) und 2xCinch zu Miniklinke-Stereo.

Gibt es zB bei http://www.reichelt.de oder http://www.conrad.de

mfg chmee


----------

